# North Brisbane Herping



## Ninety3 (May 6, 2015)

Hi all. Ill be moving to Mango Hill soon, and wondering where a good local place would be to go herping. I dont know the area at all, and dont have a 4X4 so it will need to be car accessible. 
Really looking forward to it as the reptiles around Canberra disappear this time of year.


----------



## eipper (May 6, 2015)

It's cold up here atm


----------



## Ninety3 (May 10, 2015)

Brisbane cold isn't Canberra cold


----------



## Stevo2 (May 11, 2015)

The reptiles haven't moved up from Canberra...


----------



## solar 17 (May 11, 2015)

Boondall Wetlands park at the round about near the Entertainment Centre and walk through the wetlands on the elevated timber walk ways they go for many k's. ~B~


----------



## Voltzy (May 26, 2015)

Have found carpets, gts and keel backs in mango hill


----------

